
The Mysterious Case of the Vanishing Genius (2012) - anthilemoon
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/articles/201205/the-mysterious-case-the-vanishing-genius
======
bloak
Add "(2012)"? See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margie_Profet#Disappearance_an...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margie_Profet#Disappearance_and_discovery)

------
planetvoronoi
She was found See [http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/05/missing-biologist-
surfa...](http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/05/missing-biologist-surfaces-
reunites-with-family.html) The last info about her (in the first link the
letter is incomplete) [http://weeklyscientist.blogspot.com/2016/06/margie-
profets-u...](http://weeklyscientist.blogspot.com/2016/06/margie-profets-
unfinished-symphony.html)

